# Target Face Glue



## Mr. X-Ring (Feb 13, 2009)

I've been using Elmers spray adhesive with great results. It is pretty cheap, dries fast, and it really holds well.


----------



## willieM (Nov 18, 2007)

Argo starch is what we have used for years. Takes about 5 to 10 minutes to mix and cook, but works great. Turn the target on it's face and brush on the back and apply to cardboard. Smooth out with a rag and no wrinkles.


----------



## 20-4X (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks guys...I`ll look into both...any other suggestions, post `em up...


----------



## Indianbullet (Jan 18, 2003)

Used Wall paper glue for a long time worked pretty well now i use the spray on stuff as i have a few cans of it.. 

But i also made templates of all the nfaa faces out of masonite and i can spray paint the exact target size on cardboard for a cheap and accurate face for practicing its cheap and works well for when you want to save your good faces for shoots etc,
But you do have to remind some folks that over spray dosen't count


----------



## RHINO (Jul 15, 2002)

We use latex paint. Just roll it on and stick the target to the cardboard. Everyone seems to have leftovers from projects around the house. Color really doesn't matter, we just mix it all together in pails and go. It works great, it's water proof and the price is right. We've used different glues in the past and some of them are preferred by the local wildlife (squirrels and chipmunks) for some reason, but they seem to chew on the latex less.


----------



## Unclegus (May 27, 2003)

I've used all of the above. I can remember using some wall paper paste that came in a bag and was mixed with water that the mice and squirrels loved. They ate the targets right off the butts.......


----------



## Spotshooter2 (Oct 23, 2003)

What Rhino said. Use latex paint. We used to use the wall paper sizing and it worked fine but the paint works better.


----------



## 20-4X (Oct 20, 2005)

Thanks alot guys...some very useful ifo., as usual. Jerry


----------



## greener2000 (Jun 20, 2009)

We have used flour/water paste. Good results.


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

I use Elmer's wood glue cut with water to make it spreadable. The advantage there is its more waterproof, and the critters don't seem to like the taste of it the way they do with some of the other alternatives...


----------



## camoham (Nov 3, 2004)

never thought of spray adhesive.

ill have to give that a try............has to be better than elmers.

camoham


----------



## dncx (Jul 11, 2005)

if your just pasteing a few spray is ok.BUT if you have a whole range to paste targets for,it's very costly.we just use cheap wallpaper paste.


----------



## tabarch (Sep 20, 2006)

When your are doing a lot of targets the sprays get to be expensive, we just use wallpaper paste but we add ammonia to the paste to keep the CRITTERS from chewing on them it seems to leave a bad taste in thier mouth.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

RHINO said:


> We use latex paint. ...


Great idea.


I just use watered down elmer's white glue.


----------



## deholley1 (Dec 17, 2008)

*glue*

1/2 elmers 1/2 water purhase by the gallon and roll on with paint roller. Using it for years . works great and cost effective


----------



## Rattleman (Jul 6, 2004)

You may want to also try rolling plain water on the back of the cardboard when you are pasteing. The water will help keep the cardboard from curling. (This is what happens when only one side is pasted)


----------

